# 2 SSD OCZ Vertex im RAID 0 extrem langsam



## biolippe (24. November 2009)

Servus Leute,

hab auf 2 OCZ 30 GB im RAID 0 Verbund Windows 7 Ultimate x64 installiert. Mein Mainboard ist ein ASUS Crosshair II. Das RAID läuft über den onboard controller. Ich hatte vorher das Betriebssystem auf einer SSD OCZ 30 GB installiert und die Benchmarks spuckten sehr gute Werte aus. Wenn ich mich noch erinnern kann waren es so um die 230-240 MB/s lesen. Nun im RAID 0 Verbund bekomme ich bestenfalls noch 140 MB/s hin. Wie kann das sein, dass eine SSD schneller ist als 2 im RAID 0 Verbund. Firmware ist bei beiden SSD 1.41. WIPER funktioniert auf RAID Verbunde nicht. Wäre um jeden Rat dankbar.


----------



## NicoOCZ (24. November 2009)

Hi,

ist die BIOS Version aktuell? Welche Treiberversion hast du? Womit testest du die Performance? Lass bitte mal ATTO laufen und poste einen Screenshot.


----------



## biolippe (24. November 2009)

BIOS Version ist die 2202, also die aktuelste von der ASUS Seite. nVidia Treiber benutz ich auch die neuesten von der nVidia Seite, die 15.49. Getestet habe ich mit Everest Disk Benchmark, ATTO und HD Tune. Alle haben so ungefähr 140 MB/s maximal angezeit. Nen Screenshot mach ich, sobald ich Daheim bin.


----------



## riedochs (24. November 2009)

Wenn du den Onbaord RAID Mist nutzt wäre das eine Erklärung für deine Geschwindigkeitsprobleme.


----------



## biolippe (24. November 2009)

beruht deine aussage auf irgendwelchen fakten oder zahlen? oder ist das nur eine objektive meinung von dir?


----------



## BengyDD (24. November 2009)

Keine Ahnung, ob bei SSDs auch der Writebackcache eine Rolle spielt, aber das sollte er doch eigentlich? Ergo: Rückschreibcache aktiviert? Die Aktivierung im Matrix Storage Manager sollte das Problem beheben.


----------



## biolippe (24. November 2009)

matrix storage manager? was ist das?


----------



## riedochs (24. November 2009)

biolippe schrieb:


> beruht deine aussage auf irgendwelchen fakten oder zahlen? oder ist das nur eine objektive meinung von dir?


Beruht auf eigenen Tests.


----------



## BengyDD (24. November 2009)

biolippe schrieb:


> matrix storage manager? was ist das?


 

Intel Matrix-Storage-Manager - Wie aktiviere bzw. deaktiviere ich den Write-Back-Cache der Festplatte?

Beste Grüße

P.S.: Der OnBoard-Controller reicht aus für deine - unsere - Zwecke.


----------



## biolippe (24. November 2009)

und deine empfehlung dieses problem zu lösen?


----------



## biolippe (24. November 2009)

aber der storage manager ist doch nur für intel chipsätze und ich hab einen nvidia chipsatz drauf.


----------



## BengyDD (24. November 2009)

Letze Vermutung von mir, da ich mich mit nVidia-Chipsätzen nicht sonderlich auskenne; aber ein Versuch ist es wert:
- Systemsteuerung, Gerätemanager, Raid-Volume-> Eigenschaften, Richtlinien -> Schreibcache auf dem Gerät aktivieren.
- andernfalls evtl. mal hier nach etwas Vergleichbarem wie Matrix Storage Manager suchen: NVIDIA DRIVERS 15.49 WHQL


----------



## biolippe (24. November 2009)

den schreibcache kann man im gerätemanager aktivieren, hab ich aber auch schon mal ausprobiert und die lese- bzw- schreibraten bleiben genauso miserabel.


----------



## biolippe (24. November 2009)

hier mal ein benchmark:


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. November 2009)

@biolippe
Mache doch mal bitte einen test mit sisoft sandra.Andere benchmarks liefern häufiger nur schätzwerte.(je nach treiber)
Was willst du eigentlich auf das arry tun?Brauchst du es nur als schnelles laufwerk oder für das betriebssystem?
Was für eine "stripe-size" hast du eingestellt?


----------



## biolippe (29. November 2009)

es läuft das betriebssystem drauf. ich hab ein stripesize von 128k eingestellt. aber egal, ih hab mir jetz ein msi board mit amd chipsatz bestellt. mal sehen ob des schneller läuft


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. November 2009)

biolippe schrieb:


> es läuft das betriebssystem drauf. ich hab ein stripesize von 128k eingestellt. aber egal, ih hab mir jetz ein msi board mit amd chipsatz bestellt. mal sehen ob des schneller läuft


Die 128k könnten schon der fehler sein.Ich benutze immer die standardeinstellung und die war bei mir immer 64k.Die größeren werte bringen meist nur bei großen dateien was.Ein bs besteht aber aus vielen kleinen.Außerdem,wenn du das system auf dem arry hast,verschlechtert auch das den benchmarkwert.
Ich kenne mich mit dem onboard-raid von nv nicht aus,aber meiner ansicht nach ist das intel-raid (ich7-10) immer noch das beste.Das von amd funktioniert mit 2 festplatten gut und bringt auch gute werte,aber mit meinen 2 sd-karten (über sd zu sata adapter angebunden) ist es nur solala (30 mb/s pro stück).Allerdings kann das auch an den karten liegen...


----------



## chefmarkus (1. Dezember 2009)

Dein Problem dabei ist das Raid selber. Im Raid-Verbund fällt so viel ich weiß die Trim-Funktion der SSDs weg! Damit hast du den normalen Leistungsverlust einer SSD ohne Trim! Lösung: SSD nicht im Raid betreiben!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (2. Dezember 2009)

> onboard controller


Onboard Controller sind -allgemein bekannt- nicht die besten.. 

2 SDDs im Raid finde ich auch leider nicht sehr sinnvoll. das sich auch die Zugriffszeiten verschlichtern (was ja eigentlich der Kaufgrund für eine SSD ist)

Besser wäre es 1x SSD für WIN und 2xHHD im Raid für Daten.

"Im Raid-Verbund fällt so viel ich weiß die Trim-Funktion der SSDs weg"
=> das ist nochmal ein sehr wichtiges Argument dafür dass man keine SSDs im Raid laufen lassen sollte


----------



## knoedelfan (28. Dezember 2009)

Doppelpost wg. langsamer Mobilfunk-Verbindung


----------



## knoedelfan (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo biolippe

Tja. Ob da ein neues Mainboard mit anderem Chipsatz wirklich hilft.

So wie ich das aus dem ASUS Crosshair II-Unterforum verstanden habe,
hast Du ja 2 RAID0 zusätzlich noch zu einem RAID1 gekoppelt.



			
				biolippe schrieb:
			
		

> hab ein ganz komisches problem. jedesmal wenn ich meinen grafikkartentreiber 195.62 installieren will, verabschiedet sich richtung ende der installation eine festplatte aus meinem *raid 10*. datenträger wurde entfernt heißt es im tray. anschließend sagtdie installation, dass der vorherige treiber geladen werde. daraufhin schalten sich die bildschirme aus und mir bleibt nur ein reset.


 

Das ist schon grenzwertig. Geht zwar. Aber nur, wenn alle Platten
die gleichen Spezifikationen haben. Ansonsten gibts nur Ärger.
Vor allem, wenns eben grenzwertig wird. Schreibcash "Aus" bei RAID
hilft eher als das es schadet. Vor allem, wenn die Festplatten (egal ob
nun HDD od. SSD) unterschiedliche Cache-Größen haben und unter-
schiedliche Zugriffszeiten obendrein.... Ich rate dringend davon ab, solch ungleiche Festplatten miteinander zu einem RAID zusammen zu fassen.
RAID ist ja nicht dazu da um die Schallgrenze zu durchbrechen 
(Geschwindigkeitsrausch...) sondern um Datensicherheit zu gewährleisten.

Eine Single-Platte, egal ob nun HDD oder SSD ist immer schneller als
so manches RAID. Zumal es sich ja bei den On-Board-RAID-Controllern
nur um eine "semiprofessionelle" Lösung handelt. Egal ob Intel oder
Nvidia oder AMD usw.

 ECHTE RAID-Controller sind damit jedenfalls nicht vergleichbar.

Datensicherheit kann ja durch Kopie od. durch die Funktionen von VISTA64 Ultimate
auf einem externen Datenträger erreicht werden. Es muss nicht immer ein RAID sein.
Und RAID0 ist, was Datensicherheit anbelangt, die schlechteste aller schlechten RAID-
Lösungen.

Nicht alles was der User will, kann von der Technik auch bedient
werden. 
_Eine Kette ist immer nur so stark wie das schwächste Glied.
So ist es auch bei RAID-Systemen. Die langsamste Platte bestimmt
die Gesamtperformance.
_ 
*Und neue Technik von AMD und MSI wird wieder nur so gut sein wie der Anwender damit umzugehen weis.*


----------

